# Paul's use of "spiritual", "mature", "milk" and "meat" in 1 Corinthians



## Eoghan (Oct 26, 2013)

I have found John Gill and Charles Hodge very helpful in considering these terms.

"spiritual" - basically means those who are born again. The comparison is not between Christians but between the regenerate and the unregenerate, in this sense any Christian is "spiritual"

"milk" - I was interested to read of the R.C. _disciplina arcani_ which felt some doctrines were too sacred to be given at the outset. In sharp contrast the Reformed tradition is to give every head of doctrine to the young in the form of the catechism - this being suited to the young.

"meat" - this is the development and application of those doctrines already taught.

"maturity" - this is basically referring to those who have started to grow in grace. They are taking meat and fleshing out those doctrines in the graces we would expect of seasoned Christians.

If you have a different take on these terms or would refine them further let me know. I am fairly sure that Paul does not have a plateau in mind when he speaks of maturity but a journey.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Oct 28, 2013)

That's great thanks, I just came out of a church that said there is no meat only milk and that the real meat is milk. I had to leave after that in light of the end of hebs 5 and beginning of 6.

Another thought that goes with your point on "milk" is i remember reading once that the Jews wouldn't let their children read Genesis 1~3 and the first and last chapter of Ezekiel until they were bar~mitzvah. I'm not sure why with Genesis maybe the nudity and/or satan, or the intensity of the scene like in Ezekiel, I get that more because Ezekiel is still exposited and misunderstood a lot but good orthodoxy believers, it has intense imagrey too!


----------



## Eoghan (Nov 5, 2013)

GloriousBoaz said:


> That's great thanks, I just came out of a church that said there is no meat only milk and that the real meat is milk. I had to leave after that in light of the end of hebs 5 and beginning of 6.
> 
> Another thought that goes with your point on "milk" is i remember reading once that the Jews wouldn't let their children read Genesis 1~3 and the first and last chapter of Ezekiel until they were bar~mitzvah. I'm not sure why with Genesis maybe the nudity and/or satan, or the intensity of the scene like in Ezekiel, I get that more because Ezekiel is still exposited and misunderstood a lot but good orthodoxy believers, it has intense imagrey too!



In consulting some six commentaries two of the the oldest have thrown up gems. 

Hodge (1850's) notes the development of _Disciplina Arcani_ in which it became deliberate practice to conceal. This led on to the Roman Catholic doctrine of reserve, "inculcating a blind faith and keeping the people in ignorance".

John Gill (1700's) notes the Jews did not allow the reading of Genesis 1 or Ezekiel's visions until they were thirty years of age. He notes that the Pythagoreans (followers of Pythagorus) developed the same habit from observing the Jews of not revealing their mysteries except to the "perfect ones".

Against this background the reformation would have been a breath of fresh air, declaring the whole counsel of God without reserve.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Nov 5, 2013)

Praise God for unashamed teaching and proclamation as well as the perspicuity of scripture!

Gill said they couldn't read it until they were 30? Wow! I can see why certain texts should be left for last, constructing a solid foundation for the passages that are clear, but to deny people for 30 years, that's obviously extremist. 

You know where Paul says he rather speak 5 words of prophecy in contrast to many words in tongues because he would rather have people understand him? That always brings to mind the catholic church locking up doctrine and the gospel in Latin from the common people. Famine of the Word of God, scarey, heart breaking stuff.


----------



## Eoghan (Nov 6, 2013)

When Luther had his struggles with the Roman Catholic church my understanding is that the church had a better understanding of spiritual things but refused to pass them on to the laity. The Latin Mass would be one way of keeping the knowledge out of people's hands. (I kind of think Governments do the same thing in some ways.)


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Nov 6, 2013)

Absolute power corrupts absolutely.


----------

